# Tuesday Jetting



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/160818664https://vimeo.com/160818732


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow man! What a mess!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's like a chocolate fountain!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hillside said:


> It's like a chocolate fountain!



For a moment I bought it was a Golden Corral commercial!:laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes but where is the part where the drain opens ?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> For a moment I bought it was a Golden Corral commercial!:laughing:


Just did a Golden Corral yesterday. This new Bio-degradable is the pits. The C/O was only about 30' from the grease trap and it took a 100 gallons and the warthog to get it thin enough to move. Then getting the hose cleaned off was another story!!!!!!:furious:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> Yes but where is the part where the drain opens ?


 that's what I was wondering? 

The happiness of watching the water go away!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> that's what I was wondering?
> 
> 
> 
> The happiness of watching the water go away!!




That happened about two hours later. The video you see is an 8" clean out in a crawl space. The house trap was about 100' away in another crawl space, in a 10' deep pit. Since the house trap was running, I decided it would be easier to work from the clean out. Well it wasn't. The Warthog buried itself in giant grease chunks and ass rags, and I got the hose stuck. So I had to disconnect the hose at the 150' mark, drag the remaining hose over to the trap, and clear it from the trap back into the building. Once I cleared it, the previously stuck hose with the Warthog pulled right out. So now I decide to be a hero. I reconnect the entire hose and decide to give trap in a proper cleaning with the Warthog, which I do. Now I try to pull the hose out and yep you guessed it, stuck again. I try everything to get it out and boy is it stuck. So now I go back into the rear crawl space, rats and all, and find that the hose climbed up into a lateral and wedged itself in a fitting. Luckily I was able to open a clean out and with a 18" pipe wrench, twist and pull the hose out. Just another day in the projects.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I haven't stepped up to jetting yet, but do you ever poke a hole first with a cable and then run jetter so sewage isn't pouring everywhere?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> I haven't stepped up to jetting yet, but do you ever poke a hole first with a cable and then run jetter so sewage isn't pouring everywhere?




Not in a housing project. Most of the time the sewage was pouring everywhere for at least a week before they call us in. In many instances the basements need to be pumped out before I can even enter due to 4'-5' of water.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

We are just glad you didn't inpail yourself with a syringe. Gotta love Housing Authority.


----------

